#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [植物] 《小視角 大世界》（植物和昆蟲特寫集）[圖超多注意]

## wingwolf

很長一段時間以來照的植物和昆蟲合集XD
都是微距的特寫
然後，因爲是長時間以來的合集，所以……
圖超級超級多，注意XD

以後這篇就用作我的所有植物與昆蟲特寫專用合集了XD
別的主題裏就不放這類特寫了~~~
也許會持續不定期更新（也許？）

這個世界不是只有藍天白雲、猛虎大象
多多關注身邊的小生命，你能發現一個美妙的世界XDD

一個“超級多”裏有六張

*·植物的花*

圖超級多注意一號






圖超級多注意二號






圖超級多注意三號






圖超級多注意四號






圖超級多注意五號






圖超級多注意六號






圖兩張




*·植物的果*

圖超級多注意一號






圖兩張




*·苔藓類植物*

圖一張




*·植物和昆蟲*

圖五張






來亂的~~~~

圖兩張

    生存還是死亡，這是個值得思考的問題（炸飛

說真的這株小銀杏一點也看不出來擁有長成喬木的潛質（再次炸




其實蠻想把植物的名字也寫出來的，但是實在是太多了啊……
如果想知道他們的名字，歡迎點菜（當然如果我正好知道的話）[炸

發現還是植物的花比較吸引我（慢著你又不是蝴蝶）

感謝觀看那麽超級多的照片  :Very Happy:

----------

